# New malignancy after mastectomy - excision code?



## rkindlund (Feb 26, 2015)

We are trying to decide between the breast codes (19120 or 19301) and the 21555 series codes for an upcoming excision of a left chest wall mass. The path report states that it is a solid mass, medial aspect of mastectomy scar, and is invasive ductal carcinoma.

I am getting hung up on the fact that the patient's diagnosis is technically breast cancer, even though no breast tissue remains since the patient did have the mastectomy.

I feel more comfortable with the 21555 series but I'm not feeling confident about this one. Any thoughts?


----------



## ccosta (Feb 26, 2015)

I would have to say that the code of 19120 would be best suited for this scenario. since you have diagnosis of mass, location of chest wall, with invasive ductal carcinoma, this seems to fit. The 21555, to me, is out of the category and not conducive to what you are preparing to do. 
Just my humble opinion,
Carl


----------



## cynthiabrown (Feb 26, 2015)

i humbly agree with Carl...unless it would end up being 19260 19271 19272


----------



## rkindlund (Feb 27, 2015)

Thank you for your input!


----------

